# large yolk sac and twins



## Claudia123

I just posted this earlier in the twin and multiple sections, but I am mostly concerned about the enlarged yolk sac. I have googled it, which I KNOW I shouldn't have, and it says it is associated with downs! I am so nervous now. The doctor didn't say anything to me about chromosme issues, just that they both believed it wouldn't survive. Here was my original thread that I posted in multiples:


I am currently 9 weeks pregnant. At exactly six weeks I had slight spotting. It was so slight that I wasn't even going to inform the doctor, but my husband wanted me to since they explained at our first visit to notify them of any spotting or bleeding. When I called I was suprirsed that they wanted me to go to an ultrasound just in case. When I went that week they found two sacs. The first one was fine. The second was was measuring about a week smaller and they couldn't even tell if it was a twin pregnancy or not since it was too early to see anything. I went back Thursday to check to progress of the second sac and confirmed it is a twin pregnancy. However, the smaller baby is measuring about a little over a week smaller and has a large yolk sac. They said a large yolk sac is a problem and usually means I will miscarry. 

They said that I will either absorb the other twin, miscarry the twin or go on to have a twin pregnancy.

Has anyone had this or heard of this before? I have to go and see a specialist in two weeks.

I am just nervous that if I do carry twins the smaller one will have problems as it is obviously not developing correctly. This is my first preganncy, so while I have no idea what is going on and dealing with the regular panic, 
I have this.


----------



## acdmommy

i have never experienced this before, nor have i ever heard of it but i just wanted to offer you a hug
(((HUGS)))


----------



## lynne192

could be caused by twin to twin syndrome.? not sure as not a doctor but it could be the cause but could be anything, did they say how much larger it was?


----------



## Eskimobabys

firstly congrats on your twins! and i've never heard of this but i hope everythings gonna be okay! i would google my little heart heart if i was you for success stories or something


----------



## Sammy2009

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks girls. The smaller baby is measuring about a little over a week behind.


----------



## Eskimobabys

is he okay?


----------



## Justagirlxx

Claudia, I'm sorry I don't have any advice about this. I just wanted to say that I'm sorry you are experiencing this. I have heard that when one twin measures that far behind it doesn't usually survive. But there is always hope :hugs: I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Claudia123

Thanks everyone. I go in for another ultrasound on Thursday to check the status. I really hate going because it's always been a bad experience. This will be my third ultrasound and I am only about 10 and a half weeks. Please send good thoughts!


----------



## Eskimobabys

wiill do keep us updated!! :)


----------



## Luzelle

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Good luck for tomorrow, and keep us updated!


----------



## Claudia123

You girls are so very sweet. I had the scan yesterday and we found out we lost the twin. I am actually okay with it all because we were told that the large yolk sac was a definite indicator that something was wrong with the baby. So, it's probably a blessing. It also made me a nervous wreck and I don't think I could have handled that very well. 

The other baby looks really great though so we feel happy about that. I am 11 weeks and they tried to do the NT test, but couldn't just yet. I have to wait two more weeks for that. I am really hoping that comes out okay so I can move on from the really big scares. 

Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## pollypop20

:hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

:hugs: happy u have a healthy baby!


----------

